# Shelton Plane Question?



## timetable625 (1 mo ago)

I have a Shelton plane that does not follow the same identification pattern as most. It looks like a Shelton #4 smooth bottom plane with U.S. PAT. No. 1914609 on the lever cap. It says PAT PDG on the body casting close to the knob. In addition, it shows P*2 stamped on the inside of the body casting. I wonder if this was maybe used as a prototype before obtaining a patent on the body casting. Does anyone know the history or specifics of this particular plane? Thanks!


----------

